# CMHR may be interested



## mountain_waif (Sep 1, 2006)

[....


----------



## kaykay (Sep 2, 2006)

thank you so much!! i will have fran look into these


----------



## OhHorsePee (Sep 2, 2006)

:aktion033: Thank you very much mountain_waif for that heads up! Will deffinately check it out and see what the bottom line is with it. Then see what the others think. If you come across more ideas or such please let us know.

Thanks again!

Fran


----------



## Bess Kelly (Sep 3, 2006)

That's great. I use many of these companies, as I'm sure others do. Believe I almost "OWN" Jeffers -- at least paid to build a huge portion of the warehouse :lol:

Let us know if we need to only join up at this site, or if we need to change or account at each site, or -- so on. In other words HOW can we be sure to send CMHR the credit due



:

Another place that uses their UPC strips from the feed bags is Southern States. Now, they are pretty big here on the East Coast and one of our fun clubs was able to get several nice things for their show prizes each year with the members sending their feed bag proof of purchases to the club to redeem. Just a thought on another possible avenue of receiving money, feed, halters, etc. at no cost to the group. Never a day that a few extra halters and leads aren't needed!

All of these "little things" could make a big difference for the rescue funds.


----------



## kaykay (Sep 3, 2006)

also for anyone who orders from country supply if you put cmhr in the comments box they will give us a percentage





Kay


----------



## mountain_waif (Sep 28, 2006)

Fran, please check out the Southern States POP (proof of purchases) programs this rescue has listed and other feed programs also. Many of us use these products. If you can get a quarter or a dime for the pops it would add up.


----------



## Warpony (Oct 2, 2006)

I just ran across this the other day and thought of CMHR..

http://vipfibers.com/charity-donations.htm

They spin pet hair into yarn and have a program for charities. I'm not sure if they can spin horse hair without using a special method, but I've been thinking of having some of my shetlands hair made into yarn when he sheds out his winter coat next spring. Goodness knows ponys and minis have massive amounts of long hair they shed in the spring so I thought it might be worth mentioning.

I think it would be funny to have a matching hat and scarf made out of my ponies hair.



:


----------



## OhHorsePee (Oct 4, 2006)

:aktion033: Thank you Mountain Waif! I have the papers in hand for the Southern States Program. Please start saving your proof of purchases! I am sending the papers to Ginny. Hopefully Patriot Feeds will match the program as well.

Warpony, I am checking into the program you sent. There is a 16 oz per 12 month period limit but every bit helps. Will let you know when they get back with me on the particulars.

Fran


----------



## mountain_waif (Oct 5, 2006)

> Another place that uses their UPC strips from the feed bags is Southern States. Now, they are pretty big here on the East Coast and one of our fun clubs was able to get several nice things for their show prizes each year with the members sending their feed bag proof of purchases to the club to redeem. Just a thought on another possible avenue of receiving money, feed, halters, etc. at no cost to the group. Never a day that a few extra halters and leads aren't needed


Actually Bess posted the info first....so thank you to Bess!

Fran, I'm so glad that these companies are doing this. Maybe you could contact some of the other feed companies (like Purina) and shame them into matching the program or coming up with a program of their own to support rescues. Might be worth a try, or maybe they would send a yearly donation to CMHR if asked. When I was working, we made donations yearly to local charitable organiztions, but we had to be asked each year. Just type up a letter and include a brochure on the rescue and see if you can get a sponsor base. It is a large undertaking to contact and not hear much back, but I think it would be worth the effort in the long run. And then use your website to thank the sponsors, maybe link to them even, and get the ball rolling for more sponsors.


----------



## Koko (Oct 8, 2006)

If you contact the International Miniature Trotting & Pacing Association (IMTPA) you might be able to set up a fundraiser race. You might've done this before, but I thought i'd use this chance to put it out as an idea.


----------



## OhHorsePee (Oct 9, 2006)

Thank you, Lois! Marvelous ideas!

KoKo, I just sent them an email. Thank you very much for that fantastic idea!

Fran


----------



## Koko (Oct 9, 2006)

And also, what would a miniature gymkhana be like? I think that would be pretty funny as a fundraiser, if nothing else. (Aye, i'm a girl that thinks too much, i'll probably have lots of weird ideas.)


----------



## carlenehorse (Oct 15, 2006)

Fran how about Platform feeds and their UPS labels. They just came out the the Pony and miniature horse feed. I have just ordered 5 bags to try it out.

They may want to join in since the miniature industry is big. Here is their web site.

http://www.platformfeed.com/

Carlene


----------

